# FWC ( Paradise )



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Would just like to know why the FWC had two boats & 3 officers per boat spend half the day out at Paradise checking every boat out there ? Came over and checked us and had to bring in my fly line so they wouldn't run over it . I know they were just doing there job but come on weaving in & out of about 20 to 30 boats was just a little too much . By the way we were all legal . No big snapper were caught by us average weight 5 to 7 lbs but we did catch our limit . The cost per lbs was about 50 dollars but had a GREAT TIME !


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

It is their job, I have no problem with them checking anytime...their presence may keep people honest.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Not trying to be smart, but why don't you just call their office and find out why? Obviously you are not going to get an answer from them here. I saw them running around in the gulf and also thought it was unusual, but definately did not have a problem with it. Keeps everyone on their toes :thumbsup:


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Their presence might have stopped maybe that one or two fisherman from being dishonest. I personally rather see them out on the water then sitting at the marina's checking your boat out while you’re trying to clean up and there are other boats waiting to recover but cant because FWC is tying up the docks. Either way I dont think we will fully understand FWC ways of thinking. Stay safe out there!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

We were anchored and dead sticking some baits Saturday afternoon when FWC idled by but didn't stop. He did pause and checked a boat that was just past us.
They have a challenging job to do, and as long as they conduct themselves in a professional manner, I have no problem with it.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

"as long as they conduct themselves in a professional manner, I have no problem with it."
Bahaha, I dont either but, that seems to be the point of breakdown in most cases!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We were fully checked for everything at the Paradise Hole. First one boat came over and saw that I had my misters on built by www.mistersunlimited.com. It was hilarious..Both officers boarded my boat and the other boat came over and tied up. We had a blast talking to them and they were just as friendly as anyone could be. They hung out for a bit and cooled off and mentioned that at the end of every year they make suggestions on how to better their boats to the FWC. Misters will be on their list for their next upgrade.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

as long as your honest and legal there always friendly just doing ther jobs


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought there not allowed to board your boat?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

bjones20 said:


> Thought there not allowed to board your boat?


 
They are definitely allowed to board your boat, to check for safety equipment, licenses, fish, or anything else they feel they need to look at.


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

I Know there allowed to but i thought its was only for suspicion such as drugs . And dont they have to ask?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This is from myfwc.com
*Law Enforcement Authority*


Law enforcement officers of the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission, sheriff's deputies of the various counties, and any other authorized enforcement officer, shall have the authority to order the removal of vessels deemed to be an interference or hazard to public safety, enforce all boating safety laws, or cause any inspection to be made of all vessels in accordance to state law.
A law enforcement officer may stop any vessel for the purpose of checking for compliance with boating safety equipment requirements.


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Im not arguing with you... but that says nothing about boarding . I mean im sure there allowed i just figured they have to ask you or have some kinda suspison.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I was checked during a charter yesterday and the guys were awesome. Very courteous and professional. I think its great that they are out there keeping people honest and safe!!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

I thought they were very courteous & professional but just thougt it strange having two boats and three officers per boat staying so long in one spot. Just wondering because of the quota on snapper. Will they shut the season down early because of the weight of the snapper being much larger ? Looks like the average weight being around 5 to 8 lbs .


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Curt I don't think FWC is even worried about the quotas. We were checked at Sherman Cove yesterday, he picked out the smallest Snapper and said good to go nice box of fish and left. Said he saw us coming in the pass that's why he checked us.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

FY05CPO said:


> Their presence might have stopped maybe that one or two fisherman from being dishonest. I personally rather see them out on the water then sitting at the marina's checking your boat out while you’re trying to clean up and there are other boats waiting to recover but cant because FWC is tying up the docks. Either way I dont think we will fully understand FWC ways of thinking. Stay safe out there!


Roger that! i would much rather them come out there than set in pass and stop every boat that comes in. Seems with my TN registration i get stopped every time, but they have never been anything less than professional.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i've been checked on my dock...walked right on up..."mind if i look in the cooler?"... 

we've been stopped so many times, i quit counting...a little boating ettiquete (sp) would be nice though if you obviously have lines out like "bringem' in boys, we'rea comin' to visit"...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how come a game enforcement officer can nose through your belongings but a law enforcement officer cant? I guess we are assumed to give up our 4th when we hunt or fish?


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

i was one of the 20 some odd boats that got checked at paradise. they were nice and all but damn, they checked every boat weavin in and out. so everytime they went by people had to reel in flat lines and all other rods and stop fishing. i got checked wed thursday and today. today they only wanted to see license and fish on my way in the pass. pretty quick. did see one short scamp on their deck that got confiscated. my buddy said they told him on wednesday that "they weren't ticketing just educating"?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

FWC, Marine Patrol, have more rights than regular law enforcement. They can do whatever they want. It's fine with me.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

quick Google search....
Here is the basis of Florida Statute that give FWC officer the right to conduct the necessary inspections to ensure safety and compliance with the rules regulating marine fisheries.
327.56 Safety and marine sanitation equipment inspections; qualified
(1) No officer shall board any vessel to make a safety or marine sanitation equipment inspection if the owner or operator is not aboard. When the owner or operator is aboard, an officer may board a vessel with consent or when the officer has probable cause or knowledge to believe that a violation of a provision of this chapter has occurred or is occurring. An officer may board a vessel when the operator refuses or is unable to display the safety or marine sanitation equipment required by law, if requested to do so by a law enforcement officer, or when the safety or marine sanitation equipment to be inspected is permanently installed and is not visible for inspection unless the officer boards the vessel.
F.S. 379.3313 Powers of Office
Such law enforcement officers have the authority, without warrant, to board, inspect, and search any boat, fishing appliance, storage or processing plant, fishhouse, spongehouse, oysterhouse, or other warehouse, building, or vehicle engaged in transporting or storing any fish or fishery products. Such authority to search and inspect without a search warrant is limited to those cases in which such law enforcement officers have reason to believe that fish or any saltwater products are taken or kept for sale, barter, transportation, or other purposes in violation of laws or rules promulgated under this law… As always…Thank you for your support of the FWC and call us for any questions or comments at 305-289-2320 or you can e-mail me at [email protected] . If you wish to report a violation please call 1-888-404-FWCC (3922).


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

We were stopped in the pass on the way in on opening day. I thought they were very professional. Asked to see life vests and where we had measured our scamp. They measured the scamp and were on their way. Very professional and quick


----------

